# Laundy/dry cleaning - Greens area



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a phone for a good and reliable dry cleaning and laundry service for The Greens area, that will actually pick up and delivery my stuff more or less when they say they will? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I know we have discussed this before.... I can't find the thread, but I use these guys.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks indo, I was also sure this had come up before but I could not find the post.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

> Last edited by indoMLA; Today at 03:52 PM. Reason: Told a Mod to do a search, don't want to get banned so removed it.


of course I searched before asking, duh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Does anyone have a phone for a good and reliable dry cleaning and laundry service for The Greens area, that will actually pick up and delivery my stuff more or less when they say they will?
> 
> Thanks in advance



There's The Laundry Basket ? Premium Laundry & Dry Cleaning with free home collection & delivery in Dubai

they have pretty good service


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks


You're welcome  btw, they have the ironing place in the back in case you have anything urgent you can drop it off and wait for them to fix it up (i do that sometimes with some of my shirts) their shop is right next to pearl mart.....on the same road as the dubai internet city metro station


----------



## starlighting (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't save their names but i have 2 numbers. both of them have acceptable service and very cheap price.
Hope it helps.

050 8979223

050 2157914


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Does anyone have a phone for a good and reliable dry cleaning and laundry service for The Greens area, that will actually pick up and delivery my stuff more or less when they say they will?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Reviving an old post - but am looking for a laundry service in the Greens area. Do you have someone you use now or can recommend?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just started using these guys and so far so good. Was looking for a company to deliver the shirts folded individually (easier to pack for travel, ha!) and these guys did the job.


----------

